# Yellow thera tube life span



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I know there are several people here who have used yellow thera tube and liked it. MJ got good results with short single sets that did well with 3/8 hex nuts and 1/2 steel. Henry got real good results with looped set ups and .50 lead.

So the performance sounds like it's definately there. But my question is what is the life span like compared to TBG flat bands?

Can't beat the performance of TBG flats, but it seems like I spend almost as much time cutting and making bands as I do shooting.

Can't beat the life span of 107/105s but I'm looking for higher speeds with 3/8 hex nuts and ,44 lead. The pseudo tapered versions work well but are more work to make and the life span is bit unpredictable for me.

I'm still searching for that magic combination of performance and longevity. So does anyone have an idea of what kind of life span I can expect from yellow thera tube?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Honestly they're not that fast and don't really last that long, either. I prefer 2040s any day of the week, even fixed and attached OTT.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the yellow theratube. After reading Henry's Chinese tube thread, I think I'll go with 1745. Seems like he got some good speeds with just single tubes per side. All I know is I'm done with TBG for a while. The last batch I got was wavy on the edges and had ripples in the middle. Almost impossible to get a straight, accurate cut. Not to mention the short life span.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What MJ said!


----------

